# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Krankenversicherung,was muß ich beachten!?

## schiene

Hier ein recht interessanter Artikel zum Thema Krankenkasse/Versicherung.

http://www.realthailand.info/kranken...land/#more-606

----------


## Hua Hin

Die Geschichte ist schon hammerhart.
Versicherungen, Banken, Makler, Politiker, fast alles legale Halbverbrecher
und jetzt kommen noch die Krankenhäuser dazu.

Gruss Alex

----------

Kennt eigentlich jemand ne vernünftige Versicherung mit Tarifen !?

1-2 Beispiele reichen. Ha keinen blassen Schimmer von den Tarifen. Hab mal nen 3Monats-Aufenthalt vor. Klar, Adac kenne ich, aber was könnt ihr empfehlen ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was heißt mit Tarifen?

----------

Ist ja immer wieder eien Diskussion, ob man nun 3,6 oder länger in LOS verbringen möchte. Tarife = Meine, was würde mir so ne vernüftige Krankenversicherung kosten für z.B. 3 Monate. Auch für den fall, müsste ins Krankenhaus, also nicht im nächsten Dorf, sollte schon was vernüftiges ein. Jemand meinte mal, kann so bei 3 Monaten um die 50 Euro/Monat kosten ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Kannst ja hier mal schauen....
http://<br />
<a href="http://www.aq...e/reisende</a>

Dies kann ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen empfehlen, hatte selbst einen Unfall in Thailand wo ich die Versicherung in Anspruch nehmen mußte.

----------

DAS ist doch schon mal was   ::

----------


## Bagsida

Bin mit der UKV sehr zufrieden.

http://www.ukv.de

Tagespolice http://cms.ukv.de/web/html/_micro/ausla ... ent2.html#

Max. Versicherungsdauer 365 Tage, Erstattung bei vorzeitiger Rückkehr

Bagsida

----------


## schiene

vielleicht für den ein oder anderen ein ganz gutes Angebot!?
http://www.actiswiss.com/de/int-kran...n-spezial.html

----------


## Bagsida

> vielleicht für den ein oder anderen ein ganz gutes Angebot!?
> http://www.actiswiss.com/de/int-kran...n-spezial.html


Hab mir nun nicht die gesamten Bedingungen dazu angeschaut, die eventuell ja erst auf Anfrage zu erhalten sind, jedoch sieht das so aus, als ob es eine Art Gruppen-Tarif einer nicht explizit genannten KV wäre, welcher speziell für diesen Makler zusammengestellt wurde, der eventuell  über 60-jährige ohne Wohnsitz in EU interessant sein könnte, ansonsten ist die UKV (oder auch andere wie ADAC etc.) günstiger und leistet deutlich mehr.

Bei Gruppentarifen ganz allgemein sollte man auf Kündigungsbedingungen achten, denn ich erinnere mich an eine KV bei der die Kündigung durch die KV zwar ausgeschlossen war, die Kündigung des ganzen Tarifes aber nicht, d.h. wenn es unlukrativ wird, dann wird einfach der ganze Tarif mit allen VN´s gekündigt oder was überall möglich ist, sowie auch fleissig praktiziert wird, die Beiträge extrem erhöht, so dass die VN´s von alleine abspringen.

Bei einer großen, bekannten KV denke ich ist man im Allgemeinen am besten aufgehoben, da die auch Mischkalkulationen machen können, d.h. die legen bei der Auslands-KV eventuell drauf, lassen den Tarif aber aus Prestige- oder Werbegründen unverändert und gleichen diesen Verlust durch Gewinne bei anderen Produkten aus.

Bleibt also zu wünschen, dass viele jüngere auswandern, so der Altersschnitt der VN´s gesenkt und die potentiellen Behandlungskosten reduziert werden, gleichzeitig die Einnahmen steigen und so günstige Tarife angeboten werden können.

Bagsida

----------


## schiene

Ich denke eine KV in und für Thailand ist ja eher für schwere Erkrankungen,längere Krankenhausaaufenthalte nötig.Kleinere Wehwechen kann man aus der eigenen Kasse begleichen.
Wie hoch sollte man den eurer Meinung nach versichert sein???

----------


## Bagsida

Na ja, "kleinere Wehwechen" können je nach dem in welches Krankenhaus man geht bzw. wo man wohnt auch in TH ins Geld gehen.

Bei Thai-KV´s sollte man auf Ausschlüsse, max. Grenzen pro Jahr / Fall / Behandlungsart etc. achten - es gibt wie ich im TV (aus DE) gesehen habe auch die Variante Krebserkrankungen auszuschließen.

Unter 60 ist alles mehr oder weniger unkritisch, doch dann ......

Die beste und günstigste Variante mit Vollabsicherung weltweit (außer Heimatland + USA + Kanada) ist immer noch eine Langzeit Auslands-KV.
Für ca. € 500,- volle Absicherung inkl. jedem Pflaster (Zahnbehandlung wie üblich max. € 300,- pro Fall und eingeschränkt auf schmerzstillende Zahnbehandlung und einfacher Ersatz von Füllungen etc.)

Wie gesagt alles unter 60, danach wird´s überall teuer.

Bei Thai-KV sollte man auch auf Absicherung im Ausland achten, wenn´s das überhaupt gibt, denn es genügt im Prinzip schon ein Boots-Trip nach Burma und ein Unfall dort z.B. beim Verlassen des Bootes, denn das ist nicht mehr Thailand !

Deine Frage nach der Höhe der Absicherung richtet sich nach Deiner Risiko-Bereitschaft. Unfall würde ich sehr hoch absichern, d.h. > 2 Mio. THB, denn je nach Unfall ist das schnell aufgebraucht, alles andere ???

Bagsida

----------


## Enrico

Ich war ja auch lange privat versichert. Nach ner Zahn OP für 70 Mark, hab ich mich auch gefragt warum ich jeden Monat 140 Mark zahlte, bis 1999, als ich zwei Finger verlor und heute nicht mehr hätte wenn ich nicht versichert gewesen wäre. Ich hätte es, damals mit 24 nicht bezahlen können. Noch sind wir Jung, und haben kaum was auf dem Herzen, aber irgendwann kommt etwas, oder das Alter, wo es teuer werden kann.

----------


## schiene

> Für ca. € 500,- volle Absicherung inkl. jedem Pflaster (Zahnbehandlung wie üblich max. € 300,- pro Fall und eingeschränkt auf schmerzstillende Zahnbehandlung und einfacher Ersatz von Füllungen etc.)


500 pro Monat??
für ein Jahr wäre es ja sehr günstig!

----------


## schiene

in diesem Artikel aus dem "Farang"wird noch einmal auf die Problematik bei/mit den Versicherungen für Expats hingewiesen.
http://farang-magazin.com/2011/01/ei...egen-kosten-2/

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar allgemeine Tips und Infos....
http://www.asienkurier.com/article/a...Entsandte.html

----------


## schiene

*Thailand plant Krankenversicherung für Ausländer*

"Das Gesundheitsministerium arbeitet an Plänen für eine Krankenversicherung für Ausländer im Hinblick auf die Asiatische Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft AEC im Jahre 2015.
Gesundheitsminister Pradit Sinthawanarongteilte nach einer Sitzung mit, man suche nach Wegen, das Krankenversicherungssystem zu stabilisieren und für alle zugänglich zu machen, dazu gehören auch in Thailand lebende Ausländer.
In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Finanzministerium soll ein Budgetplan ausgearbeitet werden, der vorsieht, dass es nicht zu exzessiven und unnötigen Geldausgaben kommt. Die Krankenversicherung solle auch effektiver gestaltet werden.Was die Ausländer betrifft, so sollen diese in mehrere Gruppen eingeteilt werden: Ausländer, die in Nachbarländern leben und sich in Thailand behandeln lassen, Gastarbeiter und Ausländer, die in Thailand mit ihren Familien ständig leben (Expats) sowie Ausländer, die mit einem Visum nach Thailand einreisen.
Gastarbeiter und Expats sollen ab Mai „Gesundheitskarten“ für ihre Neugeborenen erwerben, diese hätten dann dieselben Rechte wie Thais. Was Touristen betrifft, so könnte ihnen bei der Einreise der Abschluss einer Reisekrankenversicherung angeboten werden."
Quelle:
Krankenversicherung für Ausländer :: Wochenblitz - Ihre deutschsprachige Zeitung für Thailand

----------


## schiene

Hier mal ein Versicherungsbeispiel für einen Expate bis 50 Jahre (50-65 Jahre 10 % mehr,ab 65 50% mehr,maximales Eintrittsalter 67 Jahre.
Ein über 65 Jähriger müsste somit 306 Euro monatlich zahlen:
http://www.reiseversicherung.com/fil...at_Retired.pdf

Hauptseite:
BDAE Expat Retired Auslandskrankenversicherung - reiseversicherung.com

----------


## isaanfan

Die Thai Life Insurance bietet auch eine, m.M.n. sehr gute, KV für Expats an, auch wenn das auf der Website nicht so publiziert wird.
Beispiel: ein 64-jähriger zahlt rund 36000 Baht im Jahr mit sehr guten Konditionen, freier Krankenhauswahl und sehr wenig Ausschlüssen (im Vergleich zur BUPA) bei 20-jähriger Laufzeit.
Bei Interesse kann ich einen Kontakt vermitteln (bekomme keine Prozente!)

isaanfan

----------


## schiene

Das wäre ja ein günstiger Preis. Problem sind halt immer die sogenannten Vorerkrankungen und deren möglichen Folgeerkrankungen welche fast immer ausgeschlossen sind.Noch habe ich keine aber das kann ja schnell gehen.....

----------


## schiene

Er hatte/hat auch keine und die Konsequenzen musser ziehen.....

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8188230/...ockt_AKTE_2012

kann man auch hier schauen.
http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/aus...abgezockt-clip

----------


## schiene

> Er hatte/hat auch keine und die Konsequenzen musser ziehen.....
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8188230/...ockt_AKTE_2012
> 
> kann man auch hier schauen.
> http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/aus...abgezockt-clip


waren ältere Links
hier der aktuelle....
http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/gue...r-is-back-clip

----------


## rampo

Geht nicht , bei uns in Thailand .

Fg.

----------


## pit

> Geht nicht , bei uns in Thailand .


Aber dass es nicht geht, sagen die erst, wenn die Werbung vorbei ist!   :: 

 ::

----------


## chauat

In China geht’s wie üblich auch nicht, aber ich denke das Interesse an dieser Info hält sich eh in grenzen.  ::

----------


## schiene

Wenn man eine neue Krankenversicherung abschließt muss man ja alle Vorerkrankungen angeben.Wenn man z.b. schon mal einen Herzinfakt hatte sind dann alle Krankheiten welche das Herz betreffen ausgeschlossen.Ebenfalls wenn man schon einmal wegen Krebs behandelt wurde.(um Missverständnisse auszuräumen,nein es betrifft mich nicht)
Dies sind ja bekanntlicherweise auch die teuersten Krankheiten für die Kassen.
Wenn dem so ist braucht man eigentlich in Thailand keine Krankenversicherung wenn man nicht gerade am Existenzminimum lebt.Meiner Meinung kommt man auf Dauer besser wenn man notwendige 
OPs selbst zahlt.
Member @Pit schrieb ja mal das er für seinen Blinddarm OP ca.3000 Euro bezahlt hat.Das ist weniger als ein Jahresbeitrag bei einer heilwegs vernünftigen Krankenversicherung.
Wie seht ihr das?

----------


## pit

> Member @Pit schrieb ja mal das er für seinen Blinddarm OP ca.3000 Euro bezahlt hat.Das ist weniger als ein Jahresbeitrag bei einer heilwegs vernünftigen Krankenversicherung.


das mit den ca. 3.000 Euro war die OP am Magen. Der Blinddarm ca. 6 Monate vorher hat nur etwa 1.000 gekostet. Ich möchte aber nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass nicht ich die Kosten getragen habe, sondern die Pflichtversicherung, die ich als Arbeitnehmer in Tailand habe. Wenn ich z.B. in Rente gehe, kann ich diese Versicherung durch Zahlung der Beiträge von meiner Seite aber aufrecht erhalten. Es gibt keine Ausschlüsse von irgendwelchen Vorgeschichten und die Dauer der Mitgliedschaft hört mit meinem Tod auf (oder wenn ich 6 Monate keine Beiträge entrichtet habe).

 ::

----------


## pit

> Wie seht ihr das?


Ich knüpf da noch mal an, weil irgendwie scheint wohl kein Interesse an irgendwelchen Krankenversicherungen für den Daueraufenthalt in Thailand zu bestehen.

Ich erzähle mal, was ich mir für eine Hintertüre offen gehalten habe.
Der Knackpunkt ist ja wohl, dass man im Alter eine KV für wenig Kohle haben möchte. Als Rentner in Deutschland kann man in die KVdR aufgenommen werden, wenn man in der zweiten Hälfte seines Arbeitslebens 90% der Zeit Beiträge zu einer gesetzlichen KV gezahlt hat! Die Rentenversicherung trägt in dem Fall auch die Hälfte des Beitrages.

Hat man diese Voraussetzung nicht erfüllt, muss man sich als Rentner privat versichern. Freiwillig in  der gesetzlichen geht auch, aber der Beitrag frisst immer einen gewaltigen Teil der noch verbleibenden Rente.

Ohne Wohnsitz in Deutschland kann man auch nicht krankenversichert werden. Wie Schiene schon bemerkt hat, einige Sachen in Thailand kosten weniger als der Jahresbeitrag zu einer Auslandskrankenversicherung. Nun lässt man sich ja auch nicht jedes Jahr den Blinddarm entfernen oder den Magen operieren. Da würde dann der Jahresbeitrag günstig angelegt, sicher Gewinn abwerfen. 

Sollte man ein längerfristiges Problem bekommen, steht der Heimweg in die KVdR offen. Man muss halt nur noch soweit in Schuss sein, dass man in einen Flieger einsteigen kann. Dann einen Wohnsitz anmelden und sich bei der Kasse wieder anmelden!

Ich habe mal von jemandem gehört, dafür habe ich ja meine 800.000 Baht auf einem Sparbuch. Klar, danach sind die weg und es gibt keinen weiteren Aufenthalt in Thailand!

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Ich knüpf da noch mal an, weil irgendwie scheint wohl kein Interesse an irgendwelchen Krankenversicherungen für den Daueraufenthalt in Thailand zu bestehen.


Interesse gibt es bestimmt nur fehlt es an Alternativen.Das größte Problem ist dabei wohl der Ausschluß von Vorerkrankungen und damit verbunden den Folgeerkrankungen.Ob dies immer mit den Vorerkrankungen zusammenhängt ist schwer zu klären,wird aber immer erst einmal von den Versicherungen vorgeschoben und die Beweispflicht auf den Versicherungsnehmer abgewälzt.
Daher bin ich auf die Meinung gekommen das vorausgesetz Geld für notwendige "kleinere" OPs/Behandlungen vorhanden ist eine KV
unnötig ist wenn man gewisse Vorerkrankungen hatte.
Bei thail.Versicherungen ist das Problem das man das Kleingedruckte nicht versteht (ist ja schon im deutschen so) und somit nicht weiß
was ausgeschlossen ist,wie die Preiserhöhungen verlaufen oder wann und wie die Versicherung kündigen kann.

Woher wissen bezw. erfahren eigentlich die Versicherungen in Thailand welche Vorerkrankungen man hat wenn es dafür keine sichtbaren Spuren gibt?

----------


## frank_rt

hey. hat hier jemand mit der hansa merkur erfahrungen gemacht. 
ich habe da einen permium tarif für 125 € gefunden

----------


## schiene

Da musst du schon ein paar Angaben machen um einschätzen zu können ob es ein lohnendes Angebot ist.
Willst für immer nach Thailand?Eintrittsalter bei Versicherungsabschluß,welche Vorerkrankungen sind ausgeschlossen bezw. liegen vor,Höhe der Versicherungssumme.
Hier mal die Tarife der Hanse Merkur
http://www.hansemerkur.de/produkte/r...enversicherung

----------


## frank_rt

@schiene.
danke für den link. 
mir geht es um erfahrungen die mit hansa merkur in thailand gemacht wurden. wie z.B.
akzeptanz in krankenhäuser bei ärzten oder zahlungen.
die leistungen sind ok. hatte ich mir schon durchgelesen.
gruß frank

----------


## schiene

Krankenhäuser in Thailand akzeptieren solche Versicherungen. Bei einem Krankheitsfall gib die Notfallnummer auf deiner Versicherungskarte an.
Sie rufen dann dort an und lassen sich die Versicherung bestätigen. Also kläre mit der jeweiligen Versicherung ab wo das Krankenhaus in einem Notfall anrufen kann.

----------


## frank_rt

ich habe heute ne kv gefunden für touristen und expads in thailand.
wird ab 7 tagen aufenthalt bis 12 monate angeboten.
es gibt 2 unterschiedliche tarife
1. deckungssumme 1000000 baht für 12 monate 6900 baht.
2. deckungssumme 2000000 baht für 12 monate 12000 baht.
habe aber nirgenswo was gefunden in welchen kh die akpezeptiert werden.
hier mal den link dazzu.
www.tourismthailand.org/ThailandTravelShield

----------


## schiene

Eine Versicherung für 1-4 Jahre ist kein Problem und z.b. beim ADAC günstig angeboten.
Teuer und auf Grund der vielen Ausschlüsse von Vorerkrankungen und Preiserhöhungen im laufe der Zeit wird es für eine lebenslange
Krankenversicherung.

----------


## thedi

Sali Frank,

Hast Du mal auf der Seite etwas nach unten gescrollt - bis zu


Insurance Conditions

    24-hours coverage during the trip
    Person age between 1-70 years is insurable
    No medical examination required
    The choice of individual trip cover plan or annual cover plan is yours.
Cover up to 60 days any one trip both in individual trip cover plan and annual cover plan.

Wenn Du etwas weiter forschen würdest, z.B. die AGB lesen würdest, würdest Du auf weitere Einschränkungen stossen. Insbesondere sind Krankheiten, die nicht total spontan entstehen, ausgeschlossen, also auch Krebs, Gallensteine usw. alles ausgeschlossen. Auch sexuell übertragbare sind ausgeschlossen.

Die Versicherung versteht sich als Zusatzversicherung zu bestehenden Versicherungen in DACH. Sie bezahlt erst, wenn die erschöpft sind.

Anderseits sind auch Kosten für Umbuchungen oder Reiseplanänderungen versichert, wenn diese z.B. durch Unruhen, Streiks oder Demos erzwungen wurden.

Es ist also eine Art Reiseversicherung mit Gültigkeit nur in Thailand. Keine Krankenkasse. Und definitiv nichts für Expats.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## frank_rt

servus thedi, dank dir für deine antwort. habe es in der farang zeitschrift gelesen. es ist wirklich nur eine reiseversicherung. mein englisch ist leider nicht so gut das ich alles verstehe. ich bin mal gespannt was der makler diese tage mir mitteilt. ich werde den mal morgen anrufen, mal sehen ob das dasselbe angebot ist.
na schauen wir mal. ich werde auf jedenfall etwas dazu hier noch posten..
danke nochmal

----------


## schiene

Preise und Versicherungsbedingungen für "Langzeitversicherungen (bis 2 Jahre) beim ADAC
https://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/Langzeit_Prodinfo_804.pdf

----------


## thedi

BUPA hat sich entschlossen, nur noch Thai Versicherungsagenten weiter zu engagieren. Die Versicherungsagenten haben bisher ihre Kunden gegen Ende der jährlichen Vertragsdauer angeschrieben um sie daran zu erinnern, dass sie den Vertrag verlängern und die Prämien bezahlen sollten, sonst erlischt der Vertrag stillschweigend. Bekanntlich kann man ab 65 (oder 60?) bei der BUPA nicht mehr neu einsteigen.  Draussen ist dann draussen. Quelle: http://www.khonkaen.com/english/foru...policy-holders

Da viele Farangs ihre Versicherung bei einem Farang Versicherungsagenten abgeschlossen haben, werden einige nun scheinbar nicht mehr angeschrieben, da die Übergabe nicht immer klappte.

Falls jemand also bei BUPA versichert bist, solltest er sich darum kümmern, dass die Versicherung nicht stillschweigend nach Ablauf des aktuellen Vertagjahres ausläuft. BUPA hat übrigens in Khon Kaen ein neues Büro mit englisch sprechendem Personal. Das ist im neuen Shopping Center 'Baan and Beyond' das gerade vor dem Big C direkt am Mitraphap Highway liegt.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## frank_rt

habe hier mal diesen auszug gefunden, ist von 2012.

Im Alltag ist das gelbe Hausbuch sehr nützlich. Der Ausländer der es besitzt, braucht sich keine Wohnsitz Bescheinigung mehr auf der für ihn zuständigen Immigration ausstellen zu lassen. Das müsste er zum Beispiel bei einem KFZ Kauf, oder der Beantragung des Führerscheins.

Ein weiterer Plus Punkt ist die kostenlose Versorgung im Krankheitsfall. Dazu muss er sich im jeweils für ihn zuständigen örtlichen Krankenhaus anmelden, durch das gelbe Hausbuch ist das möglich. Das Krankenhaus stellt eine Karte aus, durch die eine kostenlose Behandlung garantiert wird. Die Kosten werden in voller Höhe übernommen.

kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber stimmt das

----------


## pit

> habe hier mal diesen auszug gefunden, ist von 2012.
> ...
> Ein weiterer Plus Punkt ist die kostenlose Versorgung im Krankheitsfall. Dazu muss er sich im jeweils für ihn zuständigen örtlichen Krankenhaus anmelden, durch das gelbe Hausbuch ist das möglich. Das Krankenhaus stellt eine Karte aus, durch die eine kostenlose Behandlung garantiert wird. Die Kosten werden in voller Höhe übernommen.


Das ist absolut dummes Zeug. Da war vor gut einem Jahr mal so eine Aktion, die eigentlich nur für die Arbeiter aus Burma und Kambodscha vorgesehen war. Da gab es plötzlich viele Farangs, die sich da mit eingeschlichen haben. Das wurde dann auch direkt wieder gestrichen. Die freie Heilfürsorge (hab den Begriff von der Bundeswehr übernommen) kannst Du nur in Anspruch nehmen, wenn Du thai Staatsbürger bist. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die Versicherung über SSO (Social Security Office). Da werden alle versichert, die arbeiten. Eine freiwillige Versicherung dort auch für Farangs ist möglich, sofern man noch nicht über 60 Jahre alt ist. Der monatliche Beitrag liegt z.Zt. bei etwa 450 Baht.

 ::

----------


## alter mann

Das war richtig. Zumindest bei uns. Letztes Jahr wollte ich meine Karte verlaengern. Da kam die Aussage, gibt es nicht mehr. Wurde ersatzlos gestrichen. Auf meine Frage, was ist, wenn ich mal krank werde, kam nur Achselzucken. Zum Glueck war ich in der Zwischenzeit nicht krank. Daher kann ich keine praktischen Erfahrungen beisteuern. 

Wie gesagt, so war es bei mir. Wie es in anderen Krankenhaeusern ausschaut, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Gruesse vom
alten mann

sorry, der Beitrag von pit kam waehrend des schreibens. Ich war so eine Langnase, die sich eingeschlichen hatte.  ::

----------


## frank_rt

danke beiden für die antwort.

----------

